# Breeders that breed more that one type?



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Do you think a breeder can responsibly and effectively "specialize" in more than one breed of dog? When I was searching for a breeder I ran across one who bred both Malinois and GSDs. I didn't look twice at them because I wanted a breeder who was super knowledgeable about the breed I'd chosen. I have no regrets because I found a great pup. I wonder if I was wrong in my judgement. What do you think?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's a thread on this topic: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/thinking-about-becoming-breeder/148640-so-my-soil-wrong.html

I'm sure there's others but this is the most recent one that I remember.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

There are some breeders who can specialize in more the one breed and do it well. Typically they are people who have spent years in one breed learning all that they can. Mauch of what is learned about one breed of dog can apply to other breeds as well. That is especially true with similar breeds such as GSD's and Malinois's. In the AKC show world, some GSD breeders also breed Corgi's. You just have to ask the sppropriate questions of the breeders to know if they are the ones for you.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it, especially if the breeds do similar work and the breeder participates in that work. If a retriever person bred both flat coats and goldens, and did hunt trials with both breeds I find that logical. Like has been said, the proof is in the pudding. If both breeds that they are producing are resulting in dogs that they are continuing to work, trial and exhibit in whatever way they choose, then that would be all the proof I would need.
When I see the websites and the breeders "specialize" in half a dozen breeds, all of which are at different ends of a spectrum I get skeptical.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd be fine, as long as the breeder made me as comfortable about buying a GSD from them as a GSD specific breeder. 

But as Annette said, if they're breeding GSDs, JRTs, bulldogs, labs, and umpteen other breeds, then I'd skip over them....


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Not totally the same, but my corgi and my miniature horses came from the same breeder. She is very capable of doing both and applies her vast knowledge of both species/breeds to her program. My corgi has been widely praised and my stallion won grand champion in his first show. It is very possible to do 2 at once if they devote much time and energy to the cause. It'd have to be a full time gig, I imagine.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

I have come across two breeders now, who breed both GSDs and Golden Retrievers. They are both reputable breeders. So I say yes


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Years ago I was friends with a girl whose family showed and bred Irish Wolfhounds and Basenjis. An odd combo of breeds to be sure, but they were (and still are) great breeders. I'd say it was possible.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I think a good breeder could do two breeds. You would have to be very devoted and put in a lot of work/time/effort but I think it can definitely be done. 

I do think it would be easier if the two breeds were similar in some ways - like in the same grouping the AKC uses. That being said I think anyone with enough devotion can do two completely opposite breeds too.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

You will also find 2 very different breeds if it is a husband/wife thing. When we met, I had Beaucerons and my husband had GSDs, so each of us focused on our breed of choice, but knew enough about the other breed to be dangerous .
I also have a breed called a Lancashire Heeler which I am hoping to breed one day as they are on the vulnerable breed list and are in danger of disappearing. This is a small herding breed that doesn't really "require" any specific work test since it has basically evolved into a companion breed that is fun to do agility or rally or whatever with. I will, of course, do the requisite health screenings and will most likely title in tracking since we enjoy that sport and like to title a dog in some form of work to exhibit the trainability is still there, but the main goal at this point is to preserve the breed and expand the gene pool. I mostly have to find dogs to breed that aren't going to end up too closely linebred, not an easy feat!
I recently discovered a fantastic litter in Canada, pretty pups and the parents were involved in agility and herding. When I got the pedigree, all but 3 dogs in the first 3 generations were all the same as my male, grrrrr. The search continues.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

bocron said:


> You will also find 2 very different breeds if it is a husband/wife thing. When we met, I had Beaucerons and my husband had GSDs, so each of us focused on our breed of choice, but knew enough about the other breed to be dangerous .


 I was just thinking this. It isn't uncommon at all in the show world to find breeders who breed multiple breeds. A couple could have his GSDs, her Mals and their Corgis. Very often people are involved with similar or related breeds and breed quality dogs of two or even three breeds. And I suspect there are a good number of working/sport breeders who have GSDs and another breed such as Mals and produce quality dogs. IMO there are just too many variables to make a blanket statement like "no one could be knowledgeable enough about two breeds to be responsible breeders of both". Plenty of breeders who have just one breed aren't making good breeding choices and plenty who have more than one are very devoted to producing the best dogs they can.


----------

